# Classified ads Peyia/Paphos area.



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, 
Does anyone know of any sites where people list stuff they are selling such as cars, furniture, bikes etc. We are moving to Peyia from England soon and would like to see what prices we can pick things up for second hand.
Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessls said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know of any sites where people list stuff they are selling such as cars, furniture, bikes etc. We are moving to Peyia from England soon and would like to see what prices we can pick things up for second hand.
> Thanks! :wave:


Take a look at Bazaraki


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you, I will


----------

